# PS/2 mouse not detected when PS/2 keyboard not attached



## nb (Oct 15, 2012)

Problem exists under Freebsd 9.0, 9.1 RC1/RC2, i386 and amd64 architecture.
Other systems (linux, windows, FreeBSD =< 8.3) have no problem.

After attaching a PS/2 keyboard during boot, PS/2 mouse is detected (/dev/psm0 exists).

-- 
nb


----------



## Orum (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you running the GENERIC kernel?


----------



## nb (Oct 16, 2012)

Orum said:
			
		

> Are you running the GENERIC kernel?



Kernel GENERIC, pure userland, BIOS default, several different PS2 mice tested.
All with no problem under dozens of systems - except FreeBSD 9.x


More info:

```
### FreeBSD 9.* i386/amd64
### PS/2 keyboard attached

#ps $(pgrep mouse)
 PID USER TT  COMMAND
1604 root ??  /usr/sbin/moused -p /dev/psm0 -t auto

#dmesg|grep -i "kbd\|keyb\|mouse"
kbd1 at kbdmux0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: model IntelliMouse Explorer, device ID 4
ukbd0: <vendor 0x09da USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.50, addr 5> on usbus4
kbd2 at ukbd0
uhid0: <vendor 0x09da USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.50, addr 5> on usbus4


### PS/2 keyboard NOT attached

#dmesg|grep -i "kbd\|keyb\|mouse"
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ukbd0: <vendor 0x09da USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.50, addr 5> on usbus4
kbd2 at ukbd0
uhid0: <vendor 0x09da USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.50, addr 5> on usbus4
```


```
### FreeBSD 8.3 i386
### PS/2 keyboard NOT attached

#dmesg|grep -i "kbd\|keyb\|mouse"
kbd1 at kbdmux0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: model IntelliMouse Explorer, device ID 4
ukbd0: <vendor 0x09da USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.50, addr 5> on usbus4
kbd2 at ukbd0
uhid0: <vendor 0x09da USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.50, addr 5> on usbus4
```
-- 
nb


----------



## nb (Oct 18, 2012)

And comparing dmesg verbose

```
#diff -bB --si --su -W 127 dmesg_with_kbd dmesg_no_kbd

psmcpnp0: <PS/2 mouse port> irq 12 on acpi0                   | psmcpnp0: <PS/2 mouse port> port 0x60,0x64 irq 12 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 o <
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0                        <
atkbd: the current kbd controller command byte 0047           <
atkbd: keyboard ID 0x41ab (2)                                 <
kbd0 at atkbd0                                                <
kbd0: atkbd0, AT 101/102 (2), config:0x0, flags:0x3d0000      <
ioapic0: routing intpin 1 (ISA IRQ 1) to lapic 0 vector 60    <
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]                                        <
psm0: current command byte:0047                               <
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0                          <
ioapic0: routing intpin 12 (ISA IRQ 12) to lapic 0 vector 61  <
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]                                          <
psm0: model IntelliMouse Explorer, device ID 4-00, 5 buttons  <
psm0: config:00000000, flags:00000008, packet size:4          <
psm0: syncmask:08, syncbits:00                                <
atkbdc: atkbdc0 already exists; skipping it                   <
                                                              > atkbdc0 failed to probe at port 0x60 on isa0
```


----------



## rbeef (Oct 19, 2012)

I was wondering why my PS/2 mouse won't work after starting X on my freshly installed FreeBSD 9.0, with hal installed and running and with X properly configured... I do have an USB keyboard and not a PS/2 one yet. Any fix for this issue?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 19, 2012)

That is likely an unrelated problem.  There is a patch in PR 171433.


----------



## nb (Dec 15, 2012)

nb said:
			
		

> Problem exists under Freebsd 9.0, 9.1 RC1/RC2, i386 and amd64 architecture.



Also under Freebsd 9.1-RELEASE amd64

-- 
nb


----------



## nb (Dec 29, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> That is likely an unrelated problem.  There is a patch in PR 171433.




This problem http://forum.typematrix.com/discussion/4293/typematrix-keyboard-makes-mouse-not-work/p1 and mine, are not related with Xorg, and are not solved. 

-- 
nb


----------



## chigurh (Jan 17, 2013)

I have the same problem FreeBSD-9.x-amd64. This is ACPI/AML related.


----------



## sgunn (Jan 26, 2013)

I am having this exact same problem as well.  FreeBSD 9.1REL amd64.


----------



## cristianfalcone (Mar 26, 2013)

Same problem with my mouse. Not working on FreeBSD 9.1 RELEASE amd64.

Keyboard attached to an USB port. Mouse attached to mainboard unique PS/2 port.


----------



## stetus (Jun 27, 2013)

This is still not working. Xorg.0.log tells me that it adds the _k_eyboard, and then:

```
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
```
I don't know if that's related, but _it_ seems probable.


----------



## aGaTHoS (Jul 31, 2014)

I have the same problem, there is no solution???

I can attach my mouse to the USB port (also to the PS2 with an adapter) but I have a problem it seems to suddenly stop working sometimes if connected to the USB so I need to connect to the PS2 port, and is not detected.

I think this happened to me several years ago the first time I tried FreesBSD and still the same...


----------

